# Things that keep you going when feeling down



## Kenpomachine (Dec 18, 2003)

I am curious about the things that keep you going when you are feeling bad about your training and kenpo, maybe, even thinking about quitting.
Last time, it was the work out for me. Being able to disconect from everything, even kenpo, while working and sweating, gave me the room I needed to enjoy what I was doing, although the performance was "dead".


----------



## Shodan (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah- when I am down- a good workout pulls me up for the most part.......but also learning something new- something to work on and keep my mind going.

:karate:  :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 18, 2003)

When the rest of the world gets me down, if I go train or teach, my mind has to focus on right there, right then, and the rest of my worries drop away for a little while.  If I work out hard enough, I even get some sublimation and endorphine release, which is nature's own antidepressent and pain killer.  

When you are bummed about Kenpo, or stuck in your training, try to get a lesson with your teacher, or go to a seminar, sometimes watching a tape is enough to give you some ideas and re-inspire you.

We all go through plateaus of learning, and sometimes it is a long time between upward jumps, the higher you get, the longer it takes to recognize improvement in yourself.  Tape yourself and critique yourself as if you were teaching someone else.

*And most important of all, realize no matter how much we love Christmas the holidays, the end of the year, etc., all create more stress us now which could go over into your practices.*  It is normal to have ups and downs.

Keep in touch,
-Michael


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 18, 2003)

When I am feeling down, I start working with a partner and as soon as I hear a technique being ripped properly I am pumpe again.  Sometimes this has worked when I wasn't the person training, it has worked a few times when teaching and then hearing a student bang off a technique with great skill and enthusiasm gets me back ontop of the world again.


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 18, 2003)

Usually a good workout will do it but sometimes just watching an action movie will do it too!  LOL!


----------



## Maltair (Dec 18, 2003)

Knowing how much better I'm going to feel after the work out, that and getting my mind off of what ever for a while.


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 20, 2003)

I can't see lager in the list?  

Ian.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I can't see lager in the list?
> 
> Ian. *



Lager as in beer? 
I don't drink alcohol, so I didn't think of it. But you still got the Other option, don't you?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 20, 2003)

Most of the people have replied that when down, it's a good workout what keeps them/us going and not new material.

How is it then that schools in which you have to work hard have the highest drop rate of all?

Why the fuss about how many techniques and the arrangements to have material for higher degrees of black belt?

Do belts only act as a motivator for people being *happy*? Why do have a belt system them?

Anyone has some ideas?

Lucía


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Dec 22, 2003)

a good workout. that is the only way you can put out all the angers.

i normally go to the park and have a cold, icy COKE and a sizzler steak.

treat myself nice and go back to a normal life


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 29, 2003)

I wanted to vote for more than one thing, but settled for the "Hard Workout" option.  All those options have helped me focus at different times in my career, and they will continue to do so.  

Hope your Kenpo is starting to pick you up, rather than you having to pick it up.  Wait a minute, is it the other way around?

-Michael


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I wanted to vote for more than one thing,  *



I don't know how to do the multiple options... but then, I didn't read much the options available.  



> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *but settled for the "Hard Workout" option.  All those options have helped me focus at different times in my career, and they will continue to do so.
> 
> Hope your Kenpo is starting to pick you up, rather than you having to pick it up.  Wait a minute, is it the other way around?
> ...



The only problem I see right now with me and kenpo is lack of rythm: I can't seem to be able to manage 2-3 months of regular work or much continuity... (running out of air trying to work with intensity is not funny, :lol But hey, the car crash I've been involved was not my fault :S

But the poll came as genuine curiosity about how the people overcame their plateaus/lows. There may be people out there, either students or instructors, that have been there or know somebody who had. So maybe they have some ideas (the other option) that may be useful for someone.

And as a side note, in the class I go to, most of the new people (the overwhelming majority) prefer also the instructor which gives a harder workout. Not usually so hard, though


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 29, 2003)

When I'm down, I focus on my goals. I intend to teach, and I'm hoping to get my own school up and running by the end of 2004. When I get to where I just don't want to do any more, I think about my school.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jan 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, most people do not like an extremely strenuous work out.  Many years ago, at the scholl I was at, if the HI left one particular instructor in charge (he needed his teaching hours), the ENTIRE class would be an extremely strenuous warmup.  I finally told the HI that if I wanted an aerobics class, I'd sign up for aerobics.  When I was a mere student or an instructor working for someone else, simply getting into class was enough for me to leave the world at the door and have an immediate pick up.  As a school owner, I leave my day to day issues at the door and pick up a whole new set when I go in.  In 2004 I am taking steps to resolve it.  I am turning over the day to day issues that drive me insane to the school manager and am not going to micromanage everything.  By concentrating on teaching and not on attendance and finances, I hope to renew my passion.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 5, 2004)

Another pick-me-up at times, is my teacher's expectations of me.  If he is waxing and waining, it is hard to keep yourself going.  If he or she expects you to meet certain standards, in terms of your own personal growth in the art, it helps keep you on the edge, or at least heading in the right direction.

It is hard to keep yourself motivated in a vacuum, another good reason to participate in forums like MartialTalk, KenpoNet, etc.

-Michael


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Another pick-me-up at times, is my teacher's expectations of me.  If he is waxing and waining, it is hard to keep yourself going.  If he or she expects you to meet certain standards, in terms of your own personal growth in the art, it helps keep you on the edge, or at least heading in the right direction.*



Yes, I agree with this last. And also the instructor telling from time to time that you're doing fine.  Even the new students get the interest of the instructor about them progressing and are able to perform much better or give 110%


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> * As a school owner, I leave my day to day issues at the door and pick up a whole new set when I go in.  In 2004 I am taking steps to resolve it.  I am turning over the day to day issues that drive me insane to the school manager and am not going to micromanage everything.  By concentrating on teaching and not on attendance and finances, I hope to renew my passion. *



I hope all goes well with the management delegating. Here in Spain is common that martial arts classes are given in gyms, so the owner of the gym is the one managing the financial issues, as well as any problems with electricity, etc.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 8, 2004)

It is definately my friends and seeing them progress.  Makes me work that much harder.


----------



## LadyDragon (Jan 14, 2004)

Personally, alot of these things all factor in for me.  For me being at the dojo is liking being with my second family.  We all push each other on, the work outs are fun, but you push your limits, and learning something new of course just adds even more to it all.  So I wouldn't be able to pick just one thing off that poll.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 15, 2004)

usually...going out helps me...having some laughs with friends or doing a movie night.


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 29, 2004)

i love to fight with my fellow instructors at our mandatory workouts. when i'm feeling alittle stressed from teaching the previous day i request a good old fight class. put your gloves on and a mouth peice and go at it. so fullfilling


----------



## Storm (Jun 30, 2004)

I would also have liked to pick two.  A hard work out and new material.  I opted for new material.

It depends on how you are feeling at the time as to what would work better. Sometimes when Im feeling flat, the basics in the hard work out end up the same then I get more frustrated with myself. Other times its good not to have to think and just pump it out.

If I am having a low day while instructing the children (they are very hard work especially after a grading or closer to school holidays) I find that my Instructors (for my training) either involve me in a class where I have a good work out or else they will put me in front of the adults to take their class, thats always a good one to pull you out of a downer.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 19, 2005)

I also wanted to vote for more than one thing, but voted for "new material" because at my old school (where I studied before going to Mr. Billings) I spent about two years per belt.  While there are some advantages to that kind of meticulous training, I got burned out just doing the same material over & over & over & over again _(because at that school no one was allowed to learn any new techniques or forms until they had tested for belt or stripe)_.  I went to as many seminars/camps as I could, as well as re-read "The Journey" & watched tapes.  Those did work--for a while.  The encouragement from my fellow students & instructors (both past & present) has always been a big help, and the workouts help me to forget about my problems for a while, as everyone else has said. 

And, while I could've taken aerobics (& have in the past), Kenpo is the only activity I have ever done that has enough aspects to keep me from getting bored (not just the physical aspects, but the intellectual & philosophical aspects as well). Obviously, people expect/want different things from their martial arts training.  I have been in Kenpo long enough to know what I want from a school/instructor, and am just glad to still be in it right now.  Each of us must do what is best for ourselves, & as Mr. Billings put it so well in another thread, "to learn from all or none, as we choose."  :asian:

Thanks--I'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Jan 20, 2005)

I find a good work out to does wonders, probably because of the combination of released endorphins and the distressing action hitting things.

Another thing that keeps me going and motivated is the understanding that only I have the power to change or improve my life.


----------



## scfgabe (Jan 22, 2005)

I just need to go to class and have a hard workout when I get down or distracted with other things in my life and I see that I am neglecting my practice.  I am motivated by the synergy I feel when working out with the other dedicated students at my school.  It almost always pulls me out of a slump.


----------



## Danjo (Jan 23, 2005)

I like to re-read old Deadly Hands of Kung Fu comics. Seeing the Sons of the Tiger in action always gets me back on my feet.


----------



## Venomstrike (Jan 25, 2005)

A great work out always gets my spirits up. I feel good about myself, and then I feel even better when I know that I accomplished something for both my body and mind.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 28, 2005)

For me, dreaming about beating the hell out of my Principal, who has no backbone.:btg:


----------

